# Angelparadiese in der Franche-Comté



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2008)

Pressemeldung:
*Angelparadiese in der Franche-Comté​*
Ursprüngliche Flusslandschaften mit reichen Fischgründen besonders geeignet zum Fliegenfischen – Rund 20 Anbieter unterstützen mit Know-How und praktischen Informationen – Paketangebote ab 65 Euro pro Person inklusive Übernachtung, Frühstück und Angelkarte 

Frankfurt, 19. Mai 2008. Die Flüsse der Franche-Comté bieten Anglern – egal ob Anfänger oder Profi – wahre Paradiese für ihre Sportart. Vor allem Fliegenfischer finden hier reiche Fischgründe in unberührter Naturlandschaft.

Dazu zählt das Doubs-Tal an der Grenze zwischen Frankreich und der Schweiz. Besonders zwischen der Brücke von Biaufond und Clairbief bietet der Fluss auf einer Länge von etwa 27 Kilometern erstklassige Angelreviere. Bekannt ist die Stelle Pré Bourassin in Goumois für die Fliegenfischerei. Die Forellen erreichen hier eine stattliche durchschnittliche Größe von 40 Zentimetern. Der 38 Kilometer lange Dessoubre mündet in Höhe von Saint Hippolyte in den Doubs und gilt ebenfalls als Anglerparadies.

Das Loue-Tal ist in Anglerkreisen bestens bekannt für das Fischen von Äschen und Forellen, sowohl mit Fliegen als auch mit Nymphen. Hier kommt einer der letzten wilden Forellenarten vor. Zum Angelrevier zählt auch der Nebenfluss der Loue, die Cuisance. Sie ist auf einer Länge von etwa 17 Kilometern für den Angelsport freigegeben und bietet einen zwei Kilometer langen Fliegenfischparcours. 

Der Ognon und seine Nebenflüsse wie der Breuchin sind genau wie das Hochtal des Ognon ebenfalls ideal für das Fliegenfischen. Das „Land der tausend Seen“ bietet zudem beste Bedingungen zum Fischen von Fleischfressern mit dem Streamer.

Der Oberlauf des Ain beherbergt zahlreiche Streifenforellen und gilt auch als interessanter Fluss für Fliegenfischer: Sein sauberes und klares Wasser machen den Ain zu einem Eldorado für Anhänger des Sichtfischens. Auch die Täler der Bienne, des Tacon und Longviry stehen für Angelleidenschaft pur. 

Nähere Informationen zu den Angelgebieten finden Interessierte unter dem Link www.franche-comte.org/dn_Angeln_Frankreich_Franche-Comte/ in deutscher Sprache. Auf der Internetseite sind unter der Rubrik „Frische Luft tanken – Angeln“ außerdem Kontaktdaten von rund 20 professionellen Anbietern aufgelistet, die Angelurlauber mit Angelkarte, Ausrüstung, Tipps zu den besten Angelgründen, Einführung oder Profi-Tricks zur Technik des Fliegenfischens sowie mit der passenden Unterkunft von Hotel bis Campingplatz unterstützen.

Das Regionale Fremdenverkehrsamt der Franche-Comté hält verschiedene Paketangebote für Freunde des Angelsports bereit. Die Offerte „Und in der Mitte fließen Flüsse“ führt zum Beispiel nach Ornans, im Herzen des Loue-Tales, oder nach Goumois, einem kleinen Dorf am Doubs. Eine Übernachtung in einem Zwei-Sterne-Hotel an der Loue mit Frühstück ist bereits ab 65 Euro pro Person im Doppelzimmer buchbar, Angelkarte inklusive. Zwei Nächte in einem Zwei-Sterne-Hotel im Gebiet des Doubs kosten im Doppelzimmer mit Halbpension ab 138 Euro pro Person, ebenfalls mit Angelkarte. Wer möchte, kann zusätzlich die Begleitung durch einen professionellen Angelführer und ein Lunch-Paket reservieren


----------

